# The Girl with the Broken Heart



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

She was prepared for the worst but didn’t expect it from him. The Colt just stood there one ear pricked forward the other resting backwards waiting for his owner to give him his first command. Hyde scooted up onto his back. She patted his neck. Giving him a few minutes of her just sitting on his back he pawed the ground with his hoof. “I see you’re ready.” Hyde said clicking to him. He started to walk around the round pen. “Get him up to a trot.” Her Father told her. Hyde did as her Father said. This time she tapped him in to a trot. They trotted around for a little then she stopped him. “Whoa.” He stopped and she asked him to turn. They walked the other way for a little then she got him up into a trot. “Whoa.” She turned him again going the other way. Her brother moved around to the gate and opened it. “Come on out.” He said to Hyde. She trotted him to the opening. “Thanks.” Hyde said exiting the round pen. Her brother gave the colt a smack on his hindquarter making him move in to a fast gallop. They stayed that way until they reached the river. “Whoa.” Hyde said stopping him in front of the rail where they tie their horses so they can go swimming. As Hyde walked down to the river to jump in her horse stared to whine. She looked back to see him pulling at the rail. “Uck…. Don’t tell me you want to join me for a swim?” She asked him going back and bringing him along. He was very antsy and wanted to run in but Hyde held him back, making him walk in. They stayed in the water for a good ten minutes before Hyde thought about going back before they get worried he threw her. She took him to the deep part and slide onto his back. He walks out of the water and onto solid ground. “C’mon boy let’s get home.” Hyde said twisting her fingers into his mane and tapped him on his sides. 


Please if you like it tell me. Thanks for reading and i'll put more up when i get it done.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

As they made their way home. A bundle of birds flew out in front of them. The horse reared and started prancing around. “Whoa boy. There’s nothing to be scared of. There just little, harmless birds.” Hyde said talking him in circles getting him calmed down. They walked on reaching the barn where the family awaits them. Hyde slides off him. “So…. Is he what you wanted.” Hyde’s Mother, June asked. “He’s more then I would have ever asked for. I feel blessed to have him.” She said smiling and rubbing her horse’s neck. “Don’t get too exited. That was your first ride. He may throw you when you put a saddle on him.” Her brother said. “Do you ever have anything positive to say, Brother dear?” Hyde asked making everyone laugh. “Suppers ready!” Yelled Casey from the house. “No one’s helping my wife cook?” Asked Lassiter. “Oh, I was but came to see how Hyde was coming along with her horse.” Mother said. “Have you named him yet?” she asked. “No. I just don’t know what to name him. Maybe, Native White Eyes.” Hyde said. “Hey, that’s a cool name.” Kassidy said jumping around. “Well yal better go in before Casey comes out for your hides.” Hyde said walking the colt to the barn.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice story.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's ok so far. It's moving really fast but interesting.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll try to slow it down. Here some more.


“Native White Eyes. That will be your register name. I’ll call you Tucker for your nick name.” Hyde said leading the big colt into his corner stall. She walked out, going to get her grooming bucket with her brushes in it. She walked past all the horses saying good night to them all. She stopped at Fancy Diamond Ring’s door. “Hey Fancy girl how you doing?” Hyde asked. Fancy snickered at Hyde. “I’ll come back after I get finished with Tucker.” She said walking into the tack room by her stall. She looked at the picture hanging on the wall. It was her older sister, Miranda. She was on top of the dappled grey mare that gave birth to Tucker. Ribbons ran down her reins, from Jumping to Barrel Racing and everything in between. Her sister enjoyed riding. Just being around horses light up her eyes. As does Hyde’s when she’s around the horses. “Miranda I wish you could see the colt your mare threw for me. Well I bet you can from way up above.” Hyde said touching the face on the picture. It was about 6 years ago when her sister died. 
It was early in the morning when Hyde got up to bid her sister farewell and to have a safe trip. Her sister was heading to collage in Nevada. They lived in Arkansas so she had a far journey and planned to get there tonight or tomorrow Morning. Miranda was going with a friend that will be starting collage with her. As they waited for her friend to get here and pick her up, Hyde went to wake up the family. Everyone gathered in the den and said there goodbyes. Miranda walked to Hyde and put her and on her shoulder. “You better take care of my horse and have her ready for when I come home for Thanksgiving we are going to go for a long ride.” She said smiling and kissing Hyde on her head. “I will.” Hyde said walking Miranda to her friend’s car. Hyde walked back into the house to see her Mother crying. “She’ll be back Mother for Thanksgiving she’ll be back.” Hyde said smiling. Her mother looked at her and shook her head no. Hyde was puzzled and confused by this. “I-I have a bad feeling about this.’ Her mother stuttered. “Now now Marie you’re just being a Mother worrying about her child going off to college. I bet a lot of Mothers have that feeling when their children go off to college.” Hyde’s Father said. Six hours later the phone stared to ring startling Hyde from her nap on the couch she was taking. She got up to answer the phone. “Hello?” Hyde asked. “Hello…… Is this the White residents?” Asked a husky male voice. “Yes this is.” Hyde replied. “If you’re trying to sale anything where not interested.” “No Ma’am I’m not. This is about Miranda Kassidy White. Are you her mother?” He asked. “No I’m her sister what happened?” Hyde asked her heart pounding in her ears and her body starting to shake. “Well Ma’am Miranda was killed in a head on collision with an eighteen wheeler this afternoon.” He said. Hyde felt the tears sting her eyes as the phone slipped out of her hands. Her Father came into the room as Hyde ran out. “Hyde where are you going? What’s wrong?” He yelled after her, but she wasn’t going to stop. 
Hyde snapped out of her replay of that day when she heard her horse whine. Taking one last look at the picture Hyde grabbed her grooming bucket and a bucket of feed and walked back to Tuckers stall. She put the bucket of feed on the floor and started to brush his coat. Half way done Hyde heard someone enter the barn. Looking up it was her Father. He walked to the stall door. “So tomorrow are you going to throw the saddle on him?” He asked. “I was thinking I’ll ride him again bareback for the nexted couple of days. Thursday or Friday I’ll throw the saddle on him.” Hyde said finishing up brushing his coat. “I’m wanting to go get him registered tomorrow after school so if you’re not doing anything can you pick me up?” Hyde asked walking into the tack room to put up everything. “Sure.” her father said waiting outside the room.


----------

